# propolis quality



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Was there wax mixed with the propolis?


----------



## SERGE (Sep 14, 2010)

If I understand correctly, bees mix in a little wax naturally when making propolis. Of course collecting practices can play a big role. I am guessing it has no more than the usual dose of wax. But this residue seems to be too sticky and gooey to of extra wax origin.


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 5, 2010)

RAK -- Beeswax doesn't dissolve in alcohol, so a filtered alcohol/propolis solution should not have wax in it. 

Serge -- Yes, I've seen what you are describing. Your purchased propolis may have plant resins that are quite different than your home propolis. When you add water, some of these resins may become insoluble in the water-alcohol mix. Clean up the stickiness with a clean alcohol rinse and/or a soak in hot water and dish soap. A mixture with less water and more alcohol might keep the propolis in solution. Also think about using a lower percentage of propolis in the original tincture.


----------



## SERGE (Sep 14, 2010)

Thank you DeeAnna. Very helpful!


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

There is a tendency for propolis to be made from the secretions of the buds of the Poplar family (Aspen, cottonwood, poplar, tulip poplar etc.) and that is part of the reason it tends to have consistent properties. However, in a pinch if it's not available in adequate amounts, they will gather anything sticky from road tar to pine sap, to chalk. This can make it, at times less consistent in its composition.


----------



## SERGE (Sep 14, 2010)

Michael Bush said:


> if it's not available in adequate amounts, they will gather anything sticky from road tar to pine sap, to chalk. This can make it, at times less consistent in its composition.


yes, I definitely hope I'm not consuming road tar


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Luckily, for the purposes of consuming propolis, bees are very faithful to the buds of the poplar family as long as it's available.


----------

